# عربي صنع طائرة



## فهد الظفيري (28 يوليو 2006)

يسعد صباحكم او مسائكم ياعرب يا احفاد عباس بن فرناس
افخر بنقلي لكم اول بشارة عن تصنيع طيارة بذكاء وشطارة وعقلية جبارة
هذه المقدمة ليست استعراض لقدراتي الشعريه ولكن من فرحتي الغامره اصبحت انطق السجع
والسبب لفرحتي الغامره هو خبر سمعته أذني وطربت ورأته عيني ودمعت وهو ان صديقي (رفض ذكر اسمه) قد قام بصناعة طائرة بقدراتة الشخصية بدون مساعدة خارجية وبمواد محلية تستطيع نقل اربع اشخاص مجموع اوزانهم(kg330)وبسرعة(kmh324)لمسافة(km750)قابلة للزياده وبمحركين قوتهم الاجمالية(ph208)والارتفاع لغاية(ft14650)
والغريب ان هذا الشخص لا يحمل غير الشهادة المتوسطة لكنه عربي ويقال عنه غبي لكنه ذكي 
ويظنون انه غريب الاطوار لكن له عقل جبار.
لا استطيع ان ازيد على ماقلته غير ان هذه اول مشاركة لي والحمد لله انها بشارة على الاقل من وجهة نظري (الغرب يزفون بشارة وصولهم للكواكب الاخرىوعبور الفضاء ونحن نزف بشارة ارتفاعنا عن الارض فقط14650 قدم)


----------



## جاسر (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

والله لا أستغرب, وحياك الله أخي الكريم

أعتقد أن المستقبل القريب سيكون شيء آخر تماماً

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (30 يوليو 2006)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الكريم فهد الظفيري .

وحياك الله وبياك وبشرك الله بالخير يا وجه .

فإن كانت أول مشاركاتك معنا عبارة عن بشرى سارة فهذا والله لفأل خير .

وتقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## وجدي_1405 (2 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أولاً : خبر حلو جداً ( لا تستخف بالقدارت البسيطة فغداً لناظره قريب )
ثانياً : نظرة مجتمعنا للمخترع في البداية نظرة تصيب الشخص باليأس , لكن سرعان ما يكتشفون ما فعله ويفرحون له والبعض يساعدونه )
وفقكم الله لما فيه خير.


----------



## الباشا المهندس (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووور اخوي , وبلغه تحياتنا


----------



## وليد احمد الشاذلى (7 أغسطس 2006)

انا اخ جديد لكم فى المنتدى اسمى وليد وانا فرحان بالكلام عن المخترع العربى الجديد واحب ان اعرفك ان العلم العربى اساس علوم الارض وهم اخذو علمانا وطورة واقحمونا فى حروب لكى ينهكو تفكيرنا فى التحرير وايجاد لقمة العيش فكل العرب مخترعين مع اختلاف الامكانيات وشكراًً


----------



## فهد الظفيري (8 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر لكل من قرأ البشاره


----------



## فهد الظفيري (8 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر لكل من قرأ البشاره


----------



## محمد متولي2 (8 أغسطس 2006)

اخي

يا ريت لو يفيد المسلمين ويعلمنا كيف ويعطينا شرح مبسط

وله اجر عظيم عند الله ان شاء الله

يا ريت يعطينا شرح موجوز نستطيع فعل واحدة مثله


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا لاخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات وهذا يجعل العرب فخورين[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## Bioengineer (9 أغسطس 2006)

لا أصدق شخص واحد صنعها!!!! لا أصدق 
الا اذا انه صنع طائرة ورقيه فانا معاك.
كنت ساصدقك انه قام بالفكره مثلا ودعمته شركه ...
استغرب للاخوان الذين ردو في عجله قبل ان يفكرو..
هاذي طااااااااااااااائرة ياجماعه مش باب حوي.
لااا ويقلنا الاخ انو ماكمل دراسته !!!
وانو محد ساعده !!!!


عفوا اخي لاني لم اصدقك لم استطع.
تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]انا لما صدقته بالي عمل بس الهيكل والاجهزة اشتراها من من الخارج اذا هيك قصده ما فيه اشي اما اذا قصده كل اشي صنعه في الطائرة بايده ما بصدق[/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]وشكرا لك يا خي على هذا الموضوع يمكن انت قصدت انك اتخلي العرب يثقة بنفسهم [/frame]


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]الطائرة التركيب ما حد بقدر يصنعها لحاله حتى البصنعوها ببكوا مجموعة[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## amr_fhmy (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله الف خير وجعل هذا الكلام في ميذان حسناتك وإن كان غير صحيح غفر الله لك وجعلك من الصادقين


----------



## young pharaoh (10 أغسطس 2006)

لو الكلام بجد وده اللي حصل يبقا كويسش وربنا يوفقك وياريت يلاقي اللي يمدوه عشان يبقي حد عربي عمل حاجه اخيرا بقالنا كثير مسمعناش ان حد عربي عمل حاجه


----------



## SG-4 (24 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيزصلاح ومن تبع قافيته
اقول لك اذا انت لاتثق بقدراتك فغيرك كثير قدراتهم اوصلتهم علماء وهم لايحملون شهاده الهندسه (كماتقول) وتبني بها قدرات اناس لاتدري عن مدى رغباتهم وتعلقهم بتلك العلوم 
ولكن اقول ماقاله اخي فهد
انهم يقولون انه غبي وغريب الاطوار 
فنحن العرب مبدعون في مثل تلك الكلمات ولانعلم انها تكسر عزامنا وتمحو تاريخنا ياحفادابن فرناس وتنشر الفشل وكسر الهمم على الاجيال القادمه ولكن اقول له ليجعل نيوتن ونوبل قدوته فهم كانوا ينعرون بالاغبياء ووصلو علماء بدون ولاحتى شهاده متوسطه
اماانت فان شاء الله تكون شهاده المتوسطه قد قادتك الى القمه وليرزحوا مهندسون العرب بشهادتهم التي لم نرى ممن يحملونها مايشرف العرب اوينهض بهم من دهاليز الظلام مع احترام لقله قليله منهم
تقبلوا ازكى تحياتي


----------



## fullbank (24 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا لك اخي الكريم 99[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## فهد الظفيري (28 أغسطس 2006)

*سلامي فقط للعرب*

في البدايه احب ان اوضح دوري وهو اني ادافع عن غيري وهو صديقي الذي صنع الطائرة وقد اكون محامي فاشل لقضية ناجحة لكن سوف احاول الدفع عنه.
بالنسبة لمن يقول ان من المستحيل ان شخص يحمل الشهادة المتوسطة يتمكن من صناعة طائرة لوحده بدون مساعدة اقول له راجع معلوماتك وتذكر ان الاخوان رايت قد صنعوا اول طائرة بمحرك بالعالم صنعوها لوحدهم فقط وبدون مساعدة من احد وبمواد محليه وبدائيه وكانت مهمتهم اصعب من صديقي لانهم اسسوا علم جديد كان مجهولا غير معروف ولم يدرسوا الفيزياء او ديناميكيا الهواء ولم يحصلوا على لقب مهندس اوشهادة عليا مثلكم انتم يامن تشككون بكلامي .
الاخوان رايت كانوا يعملون بمحل تصليح دراجات هوائيه ومع ذلك صنعوا اول طائرة اما صديقي فلم يخترع شئ غير موجود او شئ جديد ما فعله فقط انه مشى على طريق من سبقونا وصنع الطائرة.
اقول لمن يشكك بكلامي ولم يصدقه اننا نحن العرب لن يتغير وضعنا واحوالنا ونلحق بركب العلم ونحكم العالم كما كنا الا اذا انقرض كل من يثبطون العزائم ويحب الهزائم ويهتم بللالقاب والمسميات والشهادات وتنسون ان المهم هو الذكاء والعزيمه والارادة فقط اذا انقرضتوا سنرجع كما كنا في الماضي.
اعتذر عن تأخر الرد واشكر العرب .:86:


----------



## أسدالسماء (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي 
لكني في الحقيقة عندي شك في هذا الكلام,أين صنعت هذه الطائرة و أين صديقك هذا 
و كيف تم اختبار الطائرة و معرفة قدراتها 
أين الساطات العربية في بلد صديقك التي تحارب الابداع
انا لا أود التقليل من شأن العرب فبالفعل يمكن صنع ما هو أكثر من المعجزات و لكن سنسمع الخبر على الاقل. و شكرا


----------



## eldaly (23 أكتوبر 2006)

SG-4 قال:


> اخي العزيزصلاح ومن تبع قافيته
> اقول لك اذا انت لاتثق بقدراتك فغيرك كثير قدراتهم اوصلتهم علماء وهم لايحملون شهاده الهندسه (كماتقول) وتبني بها قدرات اناس لاتدري عن مدى رغباتهم وتعلقهم بتلك العلوم
> ولكن اقول ماقاله اخي فهد
> انهم يقولون انه غبي وغريب الاطوار
> ...



والله مافى حاجه مودينه فى دهيه غير اننا بلد شهادة صحيح ياعم البشمهندس صلاح اوربا والغرب الياحنا بنتمسح فيهم معندهمش كم الشهاداة الى متعلقه على الحطان عندنا ومع ذلك يجى الخبير منهم يوقف الشركه من دول على رجل بكل مهندسنه وادارة مع انه لايحمل مؤهل عالى 
وبعدا الراجل مقلش انه عمل مكوك فضاء ده بيقول عمل طائره بدائيه بتشيل اربع ركاب زى الى بيعملوه الهوه الاجانب ويلعبو بيه ذى محنا بنلعب بالطائرة الورق فى المصيف ولا اقصد بذلك التقليل من شان العمل ولكنى حبت ابين للبشمهندس صلاح والمتفقين معه انى الموضع ابسط من كده 
وهذا تضامنا منى مع الاخ العزيز الذى اقتابست كلامه
واذا كان فيه اعقه وده الى يمكن يكون البشمهندس صلاح يقصده فهتكون من حكومة العربيه التى تضع العراقيل امام شعوبه وربما يرجع ذالك الى الاسفادة التى تعود عليه من استيراد المواد والخبراة الخارجيه وكفيه كده عشان منقلبهش سياسه
ولا انسا ان اقدم كل الشكر والتحيه الى اخى العزيز صاحب هذا العمل الرائع والى اخى المبلغ وشكرا


----------



## راكان بن محمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي للجميع اما بعد
يا اخواني مافي شي مستحيل 
بس ياريت و اتمنى من الاخ فهد الظفيري انه يعطينا ولو نبذه بسيطه عن جو ورشة العمل اللي اشتغل فيها صاحبه وكيف تم تجربة الطائرة وهل تم تجربتها؟؟
ومكوناتها خصيصا لانه شي مشرف وهذا انجاز مو سهل
وابغى اعرف مدى نظرة صديقك الى المستقبل بما انه معه شهادة المتوسطه وانجز هذا الانجاز الجبار 
وما هو (طموحه)ارجو اني اجد الاجابه
الموضوع شيق جدا
والموضوع وما فيه عند الاخ فهد الظفيري وتحياتي لجميع الاعضاء مره اخرى وخصيصا فهد راعي الموضوع اللي احنا الان في مجلسه 
واتمنى اني اجد ردود على الموضوع
شكرا
راكان بن محمد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أعرف رجلا عربيا عنده عدة براءات إختراع قد وضع أسسا لمادة يمكن أن تستخدم في هيكل الطائرات تمنع ظهور الطائرة على أجهزة الرادار وقد امتنع عن إخبار السلطات في بلده مخافة أن يوديه الإكتشاف في ستين داهية .... لأنكم بتعرفوا سلطاتنا الأفاضل إذا حبوا يستضيفوا عندهم أحد شو بيصير فيه بيجوز يعلقوا مشنقته مشان يضمنوا ما يعطي الإختراع لدولة أخرى فقرر أن يتكتم عن الموضوع حتى إشعار آخر .... وهذه حقيقة لا خيال....لا خيال .....لاخيال
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون....


----------



## nabilcom (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 
بشرى جميلة ان عربي يصنع طائرة ولكن لم نرى من يتهافت على دعم ابداعه للاسف


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ايها الخوة الاعزاء لماذا لانثق بانفسنا للاسف انك قلت ان "الغرب يزفون بشارة وصولهم للكواكب الاخرىوعبور الفضاء ونحن نزف بشارة ارتفاعنا عن الارض"
لا يا اخي هناك نجاحات كبيرة وعظيمة للعقول العربية في مختلف الميادين الا اننا للاسف غير جيدين في الدعاية لانفسنا مثلما يفعل الغرب
واخوانك في العراق بدأ عصر الفضاء رغم كل الشكوك(واقصد مشروع صواريخ العابد) ، لذلك قام الاعداء بغزوه وتدميره 

لتكن ثقتنا بانفسنا اكبر والله اكبر
وشكرا


----------



## eldaly (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم هكذا علما سيد الخلق مبشرين لا منفرين


----------



## اياد الكوز (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هذا ما نريده ونتمناه من شبابنا العربي المسلم
أن يكون مبدعا دائما وسباقا إلى العلم والإبداع
ولا يلتفت لمن يقومون بتثبيط العزائم


----------



## صلاح00 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء***************************
ارجو ان ترفعو الهمم فنحنواعرب***
واجدادنا هم رمز الحضاره *****
والان ازف لكم هذا الخبر الهام انشاء الله هناك اختراع اعمل به الان**********
اختراع اله تنتج طاقه نظيفه % % وشكرا ودعواتكم بءه***


----------



## eldaly (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هو ده الكلام عيزين نسمعه ديما شد حيلك


----------



## tariq786 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

my name is tariq786 i am in 29 years old can I oprate Aircraft after completing my CPL courses an dpls advise me which is best and chep collges or institute in world and approved 
tahnk you


----------



## ehdaa85 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت لو يفيد المسلمين ويعلمنا كيف ويعطينا شرح مبسط

وله اجر عظيم عند الله ان شاء الله

يا ريت يعطينا شرح موجوز نستطيع فعل واحدة مثله


----------



## أبو عدي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أتمنى أن تكون الطائرة قد أنجزت فعلاً...
إذا كان الأخ الذي صنعها موجود في المملكة العربية السعودية فأتمنى أن يذهب باختراعه إلى مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية بالرياض
أو
يتجه للقاء صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبدالعزيز


----------



## دغيبيج (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية لكل عربي يحاول أن يزيح ثقل من أثقال التخلف الذي وضعه المستعمرون وعملائهم على كاهل هذه الامة ووصموها بالتخلف مع انهم هم من أصرو على تخلفها قصدا لكي لا تفيق وتكون كما كانت امة السلام والعلم والامان أخي الذي لم تصدق أن أنسان تعليمه متوسط أستطاع أن يصنع طائرة خفيفة تقل 4 اشخاص بمجهوده الجبار هو شاب عربي ابدع ولم ييأس ممن يناكفونه السلبيين الذين ليس لديهم الا النقد الهدام لالشيء غير اعتزازهم ببعض المعلومات المعلبة التي درسوها في الغرب أو احدى الجامعات المحلية المتأثرة بالغرب ونقل افكارهم حرفيا بأن صناعة الطيران صناعة صعبة ومكلفة وهذا زعم حقيقي لا ننكره ولن أول الغيث قطرة وهذا الرجل كافح لكي يوصل لنا الفكرةأنه ليس هناك مستحيل بأن ثابر وجمع لنا طائرة بمعنى مركبة جوية بمجهود عربي خالص إذا اسقط النظرية القائمة ورسخ لنا النظرية الحديثة أننا إذا صممنا على الهدف فسوف نصله بإذن الله تعالى فندخل بفضله وبفضل الشباب العربي المتعلم من أمثالك وأمثال هذا الشاب الصانع الى دائرة التصنيع الثقيل وتنهض بكم الامة بعلمكم وتعاونكم , وتكاتفكم وبهذا يبدأ الرقي العلمي الذي ترنو له الامة فأعلموا يا شباب هذه الامة رقي أمتكم يكون بغيرتكم عليها وعلى دينها تكونوا افرادا صالحين يكون العون من رب العالمين محققا انشاء الله.

ودمتم


----------



## eldaly (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز دغيبيج اولا احب ان ارحب بك فى منتدانا الكريم 
ثانيا احب ان اشكرك على هذا الكلام الجميل الذى يدل على شخصيه غيوره ومحبه لدينه ووطنه بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك وكل عام وانت وكل المسلمين بالف خير ومرحب بك مرة اخره وشكرا


----------



## محمود النجمى (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا فرح لهذة البشارة .....ولكن لى بعض التعقيبات وهى(1)لكى تصنع طائرة لابد بفهم اسس الطيران والاتزان للاجسام المتحركة فى الموائع*على الاقل 3سنوات للتعلم(2)التصميم الهندسى للطائرة وهو اصعب جزء وتتطلب عقلية جبارة وتخيل يفوق الخيال ولايستطيع ان يرسم المخطط لوحدة مهما وصل عقلة(3)المحرك...كيف ومتى واين صنع المحرك*هو محرك طائرة يا اخوة وليس محرك سيارة لعبة!(4) ولنفرض كل هذا صنعة بنفسة! ولكن كيف بنى الطائرة لوحدة .وفى النهاية اقول بان الوطن العربى يوجد بة الكثير من المخترعين والعلماء ولكن لانستغلهم نحن والغرب يستغلهم لنفسة.حتى اقمارنا الصناعية ارسلنها للفضاء ليس للعلم بل لقنوات الفيديو كليب والمسخرة ودريم وروتانا...الخ وهم اقمارهم للتجسس علينا.


----------



## دغيبيج (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا و احب اشكر اخوتي محمود النجمي و eldaly علر ردهما الجميلين اللذان دفعاني للرد على تعقيبات أخي محمود نجمي بخصوص صناعة الطائرة وفهم اسس الطيران هذا كلام صحيح ولتعلم يا أخي انني درست علوم الطيران ومارست العمل التخصصي لمدة 25 سنة والحمد لله على ذلك وقمت بالتدريس في العديد من المرافق التعليمية ولازلت أتعلم ولكن الذي اسردته في الرد على ( عربي يصنع طائرة ) كان دفعا لكل الشباب لطرق هذا المجال الذي نحن في أمس الحاجة إليه والعلوم الراقية تحتاج إلى مكابدة وتعب مضني وعند الوصول إلى الهدف نجني ثمرة النصر والنجاح حينئد تنتصر الامة وينجح الجيل الذي سيقود الامة ولتكن لنا في كل شاب منها يحاول بكل مجهوده بارقة الامل المنشود ولكما اخوتي اعز التمنيات بالرقي العلمي ودمتم


----------



## ahmed_elmasry089 (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أخيرا" وصلنا لعلم الطائرات 
وانا سعيد جدا" بما يقال وأنا شاهدت أول طائرة عربيه مصنوعة فى لبنان وكان الشخص ده 
مسجون فى فرنسا ولا كنه خلال مده السجن قراء كتب كثيره عن الطيران وعند العوده إلى بلده تمكن من صنع طائره


----------



## على عبدالدايم على (27 أغسطس 2007)

يارب نصبح متقدمين و نصبح مثل الغرب


----------



## حنظله (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
والله موضوع مثيرللتفكيرمن حيث التصديق أو عدم التصديق 
لكن أخ فهد هل بامكانك أن تأتينا ولو بشرح بسيط عن الطائره ومراحل تصنيعها 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## بن عاطف (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم ما شرحته لنا لا يصدقه الا انسان فاهم وعنده اراده اما المحطمين فهؤلاء لا تعمل لهم اي حساب 
الصناعه امرها بسيط عند اهل الفكر والمعرفة ونحن نقول الصناعة غير الاختراع فما دام ان العرب والمسلمين فيهم المخترعين فلا شك بان فيهم الصناع ولا تعني الصناعة عمل المصنوعات للافراد هي وجود الشي من العدم (هل يريدو المحطمين ان ياتي الشخص بالحديد من باطن الارض لكي يصنع ابره مثلأ )اما العقلاء والصناع والموهوبين فهم يصنعون الاشياء التي هي موجوده وقد صنعت ولكن بمجهود وفكر راقي فردي وما علينا الا احترامهم والاخذ بايديهم حتى باللسان فقط 
مبروك يا اخي الكريم لصاحبك ومزيدا من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## مهندس كلش (24 أكتوبر 2007)

يبدوا ان الأخ حين ذكر انهم يقولون عن هذا المبدع انه غبي لكنه ذكي يلفت النظر إلى قصيدة احمد مطر على ما أظن والتي قال فيها :
في بلدنا العربي,,,,,
الغبي عندنا ,,,,,
من قال للناس انا ذكي ,,,, 

ويقصد به ان الذكاء في البلاد العربيه ان لا تبين للناس ذكائك فيحسدوك وربما قتلوك . 
او قريب من هذا البيت


----------



## مهندس كلش (24 أكتوبر 2007)

وأقول للاخ الكريم : 

طور قدراتك ,,,,,,,,,, واستمر ,,,,,,,,, لكن أجعل كل ذلك سراً حتى ترى ان المجتمع بدأ يسميك ذكي حينئذ أخرج فهذا وقت خروجك ,,,,,وأما قبل ذلك فأبق في أعين الناس غبي ,,,,,لتأمن غائلة السوء والحسد.


----------



## المستثمر العربي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*الاخ فهد جب صورة الطائرة للشباب خلهم يصدقون *


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على هذا الخبر ونرجو من الله المزيد لنا بالتقدم اكثر واكثر


----------



## دم ورد (22 يونيو 2008)

اخوانى احنا العرب مانصدق انى احدنا نابغه مع اننا من علم الغرب علومه وايضا فنونه ولا نفيق الا عندما يسافر نابغتنا الى الغرب فيفابر بالترحاب والتقديروالاموال تهال عليه فينسى العرب بكل مشاكلهم والعوده اليهم مره اخرى


----------



## ادور (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررر لكم لكن التنفيذ اهم


----------



## تيتانيوم (8 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر فنه 

مشكوووور فهد على هذي الاخبار تفتح القلب


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكككككككككور ونرجو من الجميع التقدم


----------



## كيتولاك (12 أغسطس 2008)

عاوز حد يبعت لي طريقة صناعة طائرة عمودية صغيرة تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد
و امكانية إضافة معدات إليها( كاميرا صغيره ) ترسل إلارسال الي شاشة LCD موجوده بجهاز التحكم عن بعد
الرد الجاد علي بريدي rafaial_romel2004*********** شكرا لكم علي الموضوعات الجميلة


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (18 أغسطس 2008)

لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## shoili (19 أغسطس 2008)

كيتولاك ممكن تعلمينا مكان بيتكم فين عشان نجيبها لك ولاتتعبين سيادتكم نفسك ولا نبعتها دلفري واحنا هندفع اجرة الدلفري ههههههههههههههههههه والله تتدلل علينا


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

فرد واحد قام بعمل عشرات المهندسين من امهر مهندسى العالم والله غريب


----------



## ماجد الطريفي (16 يناير 2009)

والله يا اخوان احنا شاطرين في الكلام فقط والتعليق على انجازات الناس الطائرات الصغيره في الغرب يصنعها الطلاب والمتقاعدين واللي مش مصدق يبحث على النت ادخلوا beecopter او gyrocopter او homebuilt holecopter وقولي لي ما رايكم


----------



## elattar3d (15 فبراير 2009)

الكلام دا لو صحيح وانا اشك فيه 
يا ريت يحط صاحب الموضوع علىالاقل صره للطائره المصنوعه


----------



## فتى الاجواء (16 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى من صاحب تاموضوع ان يوثق ماقاله بصور او شرح للشخصيه العبقريه ومكان العمل لدحض الشبهه 

تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى محمود حامد (21 فبراير 2009)

حد يساعدنى و يعطنى بعض الصور على winng tunal


----------



## مهندس حطاب (24 فبراير 2009)

فهد الظفيري قال:


> )
> والغريب ان هذا الشخص لا يحمل غير الشهادة المتوسطة لكنه عربي ويقال عنه غبي لكنه ذكي
> ويظنون انه غريب الاطوار لكن له عقل جبار.
> (الغرب يزفون بشارة وصولهم للكواكب الاخرىوعبور الفضاء ونحن نزف بشارة ارتفاعنا عن الارض فقط14650 قدم)


 

ما يكون طريق الالف ميل يبدأبخطوة و الف الف شكر و تقدير


----------



## snipermca (25 فبراير 2009)

مبروك عقبال السفن و الغواصات .


----------



## basherx2 (26 فبراير 2009)

صعب كتير تتصدق هالشغلة بس مو مستحيل عنا واحد أعمى بيصلح موتورات تعمل على الكهرباء


----------



## بدري علي (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
صناعة طائرة خفيفة : هل هو بالامر الكبير؟ لكي لا يصدقه بعض الاخوة الكرام لا اقول طائرة شحن او ركاب ولا مقاتلة او قادفة انما شيء يطير؟ وربما الاستغراب من دلك ان يكون عربيا ؟ وكاني رأيت مند فترة تقريرا عن هدا الموضوع على احدى القنوات الفضائية,لكن 
رجائي من الاخ فهد ان لم يكن يريد الافصاح عن اسم صديقه ,على الاقل ان يعلمنا باول حرف من اسم صديقه لكي اشهد انا ايضا بعدم استحالة هدا الامر او بعدم تفرد صديقه بهدا الامر .​


----------



## raji . mazahreh (21 مارس 2009)

hallow brothers.
ref. to the one arab man design and made aircraft bby him self ,and no back groundin aviation, and not having at least engineering degree, this imposible. i support mr. engineer adel salah.i my self did the same thing as i build my aircraft from scrap row materials, it took me nearly 4 years to complete the aircraft this was for experimental purposes only..now i ambuilding another one since two months. but in a better way, i my self engineer of all wide body aircrafts,ie boing fleets, and airbuses fleets. engines, airframes and avuonics.
please refer to . youtube rajisaleem.com
my best rgds. to all.


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (22 مارس 2009)

اخواني المهندسين..ان تصنيع طاءره في هدا الزمان ليست مشكله معقده اد كانت خفيفه و تحت خانه تجارب..ولكن ارجو من الاخوه ان يتقدمو ماءه عام عن الاخوان رايت الدين صنعو اول طاءره في التاريخ وكان العلم صفر في هدا لمجال .التصنيع الهندسي للطاءره يجب ان يكون في الحسبان نقاط اساسيه .الوزن تحت اي فصيله . المواد المستعمله لها شهادات جوده . التصميم من مهندسين تصميم مرخصين. معالجه المعادن بطريقه موثقه .الفحوصات مدونه من هيءه فريق جوده . اسلوب التصنيع موافق عليه .ادوات التصنيع لها جوده مدونه ومتطلبات سلطه الطيران كثيره .اما ادا كانت تصنيع هاوي وخفيفه الوزن وطاءرها صانعها فقط يمكن في القوانين الحاليه ان تتجاوز بعض المتطلبات ولكن حفضا لروحك و ارواح الناس استشير سلطه الطيران في بلدك قبل البدء حتى لا يكون جهودك ضاعت هباء منثورا..وشكرا


----------



## fastmada (16 أبريل 2009)

يارب من افضل لى افضل وياريت نشر المعلومات عن كيفية الصناعة لعلة يفيد العرب


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله اكبر والى الامام شباب العرب بشارةه جميله


----------



## حسين الزيباري (13 سبتمبر 2009)

خوش .خير ان شاء الله


----------



## حيدر22 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله بجهودكم السخية انا اخوكم صنعت طائره صغيره جدا والمادة الاساسية في الصنع كانت قناني البيبسي الفارغة( البلاستيكية ))
تحياتي


----------

